# Ceiling and Crown, competing whites?



## SuznJosh (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi there all,
I'm relatively new to the DIY stuff, as is my husband, but we've had a great time so far working on our baby's room.

We are having a quandary about what to do with the ceiling. We have 9ft ceilings, and we did the room in Behr February Frost (full strength) with a chair rail done in a cool white color and above the chair rail the same color (Feb. Frost) at 50% strength - so it's a bit lighter up top.

We've also added crown moulding, in the same white as the chair rail, and my husband is going to do the baseboards that color as well, but we have no idea what to do about the ceiling. The ceiling is currently the color that the builder put in (Whisper White - like a warmer white). 

Should the ceiling be the same color as the crown? Can you have two competing whites or will the ceiling just look dirty now that the trim seems a bit brighter? What about the doors? Our whole house was painted white to start, which was nice, but now we're here and not sure what to do as neither of us has done this before.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## trish12 (Jan 2, 2011)

Whites can be a little tricky because they often have an undertone that when paired up with a true white can begin to look yellow, pink, or blue. It's hard to say whether your crown moulding will emphasize the undertone of the ceiling color without knowing what the exact name and brand. 

With the wall color you've selected, I think that as long as the ceiling doesn't read 'pink' it will look fine. It all depends on what look you are after; If you want the crown mouldings to stand out more then I would say keep the current ceiling color but if you want the mouldings to blend in, then I would paint the ceiling the same color. 

As for the door, I would probably paint it the true white color even if you end up leaving the ceiling as is. 

Hope this helps; Good luck.
--Inspirational Room Design--


----------

